# La lettera.



## lolapal (29 Settembre 2013)

Non so se ho fatto bene. Ci ho riflettuto un po' di giorni, poi ho scritto una lettera a Bagnino. L'ho tenuta in tasca per un po', alla fine, giovedì scorso ho avuto l'occasione e gliel'ho data (la lettera ).

Ero stanca dei suoi sguardi da cane bastonato, dei "ciao" con tono idiota, dei giochetti da prima liceo (per dirlo io, poi!).

Gli ho spiegato per filo e per segno che non voglio più incontrarlo, non voglio parlarci più. Ha finito di destabilizzarmi.

Non so ancora quale è stata la sua reazione, perché venerdì siamo partiti.  E' probabile che accetterà tutto di buon grado e si metterà da parte; spero si comporterà da persona matura.

Con Marito tutto bene, non se ne parla quasi più. La prossima settimana c'è il suo viaggio di lavoro...


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Ci sono ottime probabilità che faccia quello che "Ma daiiiiiiii!!! Ma cos'avevi capitooooo???" facendo finta di cadere dalle nuvole e che tu abbia frainteso tutto, mentre sotto sotto gongolerà come un armadillo nella stagione degli amori perchè capirà di averti scombussolata per bene.
Non so se hai fatto bene.
Io una soddisfazione del genere non gliel'avrei data.
Adesso.
Dieci anni fa sarei stata torda come te 
L'esperienza conta... ma tu vedi di non farne altre o ti legnamo :incazzato:


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9230 ha detto:
			
		

> Ci sono ottime probabilità che faccia quello che "Ma daiiiiiiii!!! Ma cos'avevi capitooooo???" facendo finta di cadere dalle nuvole e che tu abbia frainteso tutto, mentre sotto sotto gongolerà come un armadillo nella stagione degli amori perchè capirà di averti scombussolata per bene.
> Non so se hai fatto bene.
> Io una soddisfazione del genere non gliel'avrei data.
> Adesso.
> ...


Grazie Leda, ma non può permettersi di dire "Ma cosa avevi capito" perché lui mesi fa era già stato molto esplicito su noi due e su quello che avrebbe voluto, e in queste tre settimane, quel paio di volte che ci siamo parlati, anche se è stato tranquillo, ha cercato di innescare di nuovo il meccanismo precedente, cosa che io non gli ho permesso.

La soddisfazione gliel'ho già data a giugno, quando sono andata a cercarlo... in realtà l'ho mandato educatamente a quel paese per iscritto...


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

lolapal;bt9231 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie Leda, ma non può permettersi di dire "Ma cosa avevi capito" perché lui mesi fa era già stato molto esplicito su noi due e su quello che avrebbe voluto, e in queste tre settimane, quel paio di volte che ci siamo parlati, anche se è stato tranquillo, ha cercato di innescare di nuovo il meccanismo precedente, cosa che io non gli ho permesso.
> 
> La soddisfazione gliel'ho già data a giugno, quando sono andata a cercarlo... in realtà l'ho mandato educatamente a quel paese per iscritto...


Aspetto che ci racconti come ha reagito alla lettera, e poi ti spiego cosa intendevo dire ieri


----------

